# The Code Green Campaign



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Code-Green-Campaign/735608566472851

So recently there's been a large, vocal, group on facebook that has wanted to do something about the fact that there have been a large number of EMS provider suicides. It seems like in EMS, we are expected to suck it up and deal with whatever is bothering us. Well, several of us want that to change. I invite everyone to go to the facebook page linked above and take a look. We invite anyone to anonymously share any stories of depression or other psychiatric illness to show other providers that they aren't alone.

Suicide prevention is a special topic very close to me, and I felt that this needed to get more exposure.


----------



## Drax (Mar 27, 2014)

Great post, thank you.


----------



## EMDispatch (Mar 27, 2014)

Great page!

I don't know if you're doing it or not, but on a similar page for dispatchers, they try to have an admin on about 90% of the time to assist posters. Most of them are experienced veterans with some sort of CISM training or something else.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 27, 2014)

How do you post anything anonymously on Facebook?   cause unless you start a whole different person on facebook; everyone will know who you are?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2014)

johnrsemt said:


> How do you post anything anonymously on Facebook?   cause unless you start a whole different person on facebook; everyone will know who you are?



You submit it to a link that's on the page and we review it and post it in picture form so it cannot be duplicated. 



So no, you're right, it's not completely anonymous but the people who have access to that area I'd trust with my life, kids life, girls life, anyone's life.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 27, 2014)

I miss working in a department that we can talk to each other about bad runs, things that had you depressed.    That is always what helped me the most.
  Not even saying what was wrong;  but things like  "remember the run that ____  happened"?   gets things started and it helped alot.


Now I can talk to my partner, but she has very little true street experience.    Can not talk to many of my co workers without it going all over or them trying to use comments to get people in trouble.


Now I am back to keeping things quiet and internalizing everything


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2014)

johnrsemt said:


> I miss working in a department that we can talk to each other about bad runs, things that had you depressed.    That is always what helped me the most.
> Not even saying what was wrong;  but things like  "remember the run that ____  happened"?   gets things started and it helped alot.
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly what you don't want to do. I know what you're saying brother, I do the exact same thing. It's really difficult for me to open up and talk with anyone about calls, just the way I deal with things. With that said the way I was doing it was not healthy at all. 

I've always got an ear open for you brother.


----------



## Summit (Mar 27, 2014)

EMDispatch said:


> CISM training


I keep hoping that one day this useless and harmful (so says the evidence) sacred cow from the 80s will be eliminated.


----------



## EMDispatch (Mar 27, 2014)

Summit said:


> I keep hoping that one day this useless and harmful (so says the evidence) sacred cow from the 80s will be eliminated.



 I will say it is not the newest or most beneficial, but as kne that doesn't get an opportunity to see an incident and know any sort of outcomes, I find the debriefing process very beneficial.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd say it's safe to say that a majority of people involved in EMS, fire or law enforcement deal with some elements of PTSD and depression.  I have struggled with (and continue to struggle) with my own demons.  I'm glad that there is more attention being given to the effects of this stress on our lives, as all too often we suffer in silence.


----------



## Brandon O (Mar 28, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 28, 2014)

Mods can we sticky this so it doesn't become buried.

Pretty please  Pretty pretty please


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 28, 2014)

I second Robb's motion.


----------



## wildrivermedic (Apr 2, 2014)

Third.
Thank you so much for this. I shared it with my paramedic class after a presentation on burnout and stress. Hope it helps make up for a  psych issues class that was pretty short on compassion.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 2, 2014)

Robb said:


> You submit it to a link that's on the page and we review it and post it in picture form so it cannot be duplicated.
> 
> 
> 
> So no, you're right, it's not completely anonymous but the people who have access to that area I'd trust with my life, kids life, girls life, anyone's life.



It actually is 100% anonymous. The link is to a Google form, and those do not collect any info. So the only info the Code Green admin receive is what you voluntarily put.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh, and stuck. At least for now. I can't promise it will stay stuck.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 2, 2014)

I fully hope it stays a stickie. It's needed.


----------



## Brandon O (Apr 2, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 2, 2014)

Given my bias towards the project, the other CLs should probably confirm. Although, for the record, I'm sticking it based on the votes of the people.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 3, 2014)

Excellent


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2014)

The newest Chicago Fire is all about after the suicide of a Firefighter. As much as it hurts to watch and brings back all the memories of Bob back to the surface hopefully this helps expose a very real problem to the rest of the U.S. 

I know people hate the show but we've gotta take our advantages when they come.


----------



## Fire51 (Apr 18, 2014)

I really think this new website is amazing! I spent at least a hour reading the stories and struggles people are/have gone through. It's sad to read the stories but on the plus side its great they have a place where they can share it and not just get positive responses back but also know they won't be judged by anyone. Thank you, it's great to see people who care so much about other people in this career and want to try and take care of them during their hard times.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 14, 2014)

After watching this as a teaching tool (in an unrelated literature class), I felt the need to post it here. It is so well done, so eloquently spoken and conveys such a powerful message. 

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltun92DfnPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 23, 2014)

Just saw this on facebook.  The CGC as an indiegogo going.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/cash-for-the-code-green-campaign


----------



## ValleyEMT (Jul 5, 2014)

What a neat option for providers. Thank you.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 18, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Just saw this on facebook.  The CGC as an indiegogo going.
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/cash-for-the-code-green-campaign



Only six days left to help support The Code Green Campaign.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2014)

Come on guys help support a great cause.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jul 18, 2014)

IT;s a good cause folks, make it happen.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 27, 2014)

Is it only for job related  issues?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 27, 2014)

@Aidey

And no, L. Not at all.


----------



## NUEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

Was unaware this was really a problem until recently.  Glad Code Green is addressing this.


----------



## AudiGirl (Aug 4, 2016)

Makes perfect sense.. cool.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 13, 2019)

About - The Code Green Campaign
					

Providing awareness and education about mental health, PTSD & suicide in first responders, including EMTs, Paramedics, Firefighters, & law enforcement.




					codegreencampaign.org


----------

